# URGENT!!! please help. gray swollen belly



## nixta7 (May 25, 2013)

Hi, I just got my betta under a week ago, I immediately noticed that his belly was slightly gray, but assumed that was just apart of his coloring. I did about a 70% water change a couple days after getting him. Used 3 drops decholorinator as per my gallon tank as required. Water temp is at a steady 80 degrees. I've been feeding him betta pellets, and tried flakes that hes been spitting out so i discontinued that, I've also tried something called 'tubex worms' he didnt like that either so i stopped. Today is day 6 and I've been fasting him for the day as I've read its good to clear out their systems for constipation etc. I've been staying away from the tank so he doesnt see me and think its feeding time (didnt want to be cruel). I did go check on him and noticed his belly was extremely swollen. He is still energetic and swimming around as usual though. What could this be? swim bladder? dropsy? any ideas? Im about to go the epsom salt route as Im not sure what else to do and Im extremely worried. Please help:-(


----------



## LizbethDawn (May 22, 2013)

Is his belly swollen like this ones or is it some where else? That picture is swim bladder disorder and the epsom salts should help. I just had to fast my boy and it took about 5 days because I didn't know about epsom salts.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

It could be dropsy with the sudden onset, a picture would certainly help here.

Does he lay on the gravel or does he stay at top of the water?

Also how much did you feed him yesterday as he could just now be getting swollen from the food after it expanded in his stomach. Most here recommend getting New Life Spectrum Betta Pellets or Omega One Betta Pellets since they have a better nutritional value and aren't completely protein, Betta's do need their veggies lol.

Some pellets will expand more than others so you can test it by putting a pellet into a cup of water and watch to see how quickly it expands and judge by that. Also stay away from anything that is Freeze-dried (Frozen is good), you can still use it as a treat, but generally freeze-dried anything is good for giving fish constipation/bloating.

Make sure to take out any uneaten food as well, they can rot and make your water nasty. That's generally why we use pellets over flakes, flakes can just get too messy and it's harder to take out the uneaten bits.

EDIT: forgot to add that a white/grey tummy or under-area is just due to stress, they loose color when stressed out much like we can. He's most definitely still getting used to his new home realizing that he now has other space to swim in. My boy Rembrandt in my avatar, took a whole month to finally start eating and get used to me, so just give him some time.


----------



## nixta7 (May 25, 2013)

LizbethDawn said:


> Is his belly swollen like this ones or is it some where else? That picture is swim bladder disorder and the epsom salts should help. I just had to fast my boy and it took about 5 days because I didn't know about epsom salts.


No his swelling is just behind his gills, I'll post a pic[URL="[/URL]


----------



## nixta7 (May 25, 2013)

the 1st pic was day 1 of getting him, this is a pic taken today[URL="[/URL]


----------



## Kithy (Nov 21, 2012)

You can use unscented epsom salts for his bloat. How much and how often do you feed him?


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

I'll restate my questions.

Is he lathargic? Is he sitting at the top of his tank, not able to move downwards easily? Does he stay towards the gravel, laying there? And how much did you feed him yesterday?


----------



## nixta7 (May 25, 2013)

lilnaugrim said:


> It could be dropsy with the sudden onset, a picture would certainly help here.
> 
> Does he lay on the gravel or does he stay at top of the water?
> 
> ...


when i first got him, he mostly stayed under his rock, by day 3 he was swimming around energetically and is still continuing to do so. yesterday i fed him 3 betta pellets in the morning and 3 at night. (hope that isnt too much). you could be right about the pellets expanding in his tummy, I didnt think about that. 

whats your opinion on the 'cooked pea' method for constipation? I really think I've done harm to him now, those 'tubex worms' were definitely freeze dried. Oh i should add that when I did his water change i saw stringy white bits in the temporary bowl. Could that be his stool from a parasite infection? any answers would be greatly appreciated and thank you so far for your help


----------



## nixta7 (May 25, 2013)

sorry for the late response


----------



## nixta7 (May 25, 2013)

lilnaugrim said:


> I'll restate my questions.
> 
> Is he lathargic? Is he sitting at the top of his tank, not able to move downwards easily? Does he stay towards the gravel, laying there? And how much did you feed him yesterday?


no no hes still really energetic, just checked on him, hes at the surface of the tank, but hes not having an difficulty swimming to the bottom either. 3 pellets in the morn and 3 at night


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

nixta7 said:


> when i first got him, he mostly stayed under his rock, by day 3 he was swimming around energetically and is still continuing to do so. yesterday i fed him 3 betta pellets in the morning and 3 at night. (hope that isnt too much). you could be right about the pellets expanding in his tummy, I didnt think about that.
> 
> whats your opinion on the 'cooked pea' method for constipation? I really think I've done harm to him now, those 'tubex worms' were definitely freeze dried. Oh i should add that when I did his water change i saw stringy white bits in the temporary bowl. Could that be his stool from a parasite infection? any answers would be greatly appreciated and thank you so far for your help


Okay for now, I think you should just let him fast another two days, don't worry it's not cruel, it's for a better cause. If after 3 days total of fasting you can use the blanched pea method.

It has to be a frozen pea, any pea will work. Take some of his tank water or some water with conditioner in it, cover a bowl halfway with the pea and water in it and cook in the microwave for 30 seconds to a minute. Shell the pea, take the two halves and take a tiny piece from the half and put it into his tank, make sure you have his attention so he see's it and eats it.

It is possible he had a parasite infection but I'm not thinking that's the cause for the moment.

Also 6 pellets in a day is fine, my boys get about that but only once a day. One of my boy's is prone to constipation so he only gets 2 pellets a day before his tummy starts to expand.

And I don't believe it's dropsy either.

EDIT: also you could use Epsom salt if after the 3 days and pea method, he doesn't slim down and continues to poo white stringy poo. Then you would want to get Magnesium Sulfate (Epsom) without additives or scent and do 3 teaspoons per gallon in his tank (this is easier in a hospital/QT tank because you'd be using less salt) you would then do 100% changes everyday, after the change re-add the salt and continue to feed him through the treatment so that he can push the parasites out. *But this is only if he does not slim down after 3 days and you still see white stringy poo.*


----------



## nixta7 (May 25, 2013)

ok thank you. I'll update you if there is any improvement


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Sounds good!


----------



## nixta7 (May 25, 2013)

Good news! The swelling has totally disappeared. I'm guessing he was just constipated lol. Thanks for all your help


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Great news! I'm happy to be able to help


----------

